
Linux maintains bugs: The real reason ifconfig on Linux is deprecated - signa11
https://blog.farhan.codes/2018/06/25/linux-maintains-bugs-the-real-reason-ifconfig-on-linux-is-deprecated/
======
billconan
So why isn‘t BSD (Mac OS not included) as popular as Linux?

------
mikst
that Linus' email albeit very colorful, has nothing to do with the topic of
the article

